# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Обнаружен новый вариант вымогателя Cerber

## olejah

Trend Micro предупреждает о появлении нового варианта вымогателя Cerber, который распространяется, используя многочисленные векторы атак, и имеет переработанную систему шифрования файлов.

Злоумышленники используют различные методы, пытаясь увеличить скорость распространения зловреда, в их число входят электронная почта, наборы эксплоитов и недавно обнаруженные уязвимости (например, в Apache Struts 2). Сама вредоносная программа получила множество улучшений, в том числе возможность обойти защиту с возможностью обучения.

Как полагают эксперты, Cerber генерирует миллионы долларов ежегодного дохода для разработчиков. Благодаря этому, злоумышленникам удается постоянно улучшать свое творение, оснащая его все новыми функциями. Например, новая версия получила дополнительные механизмы защиты от песочниц.

Новый вариант вредоноса распространяется через спам-письма с заархивированным вложением с вредоносным файлом JavaScript (JS) внутри. После анализа нескольких JS-файлов Trend Micro обнаружила, что они выполняют свою вредоносную функцию в три этапа: непосредственно загружают вредоносную нагрузку, создают запланированную задачу для запуска зловреда через две минуты и запускают встроенный сценарий PowerShell.

Использование отложенного выполнения позволяет вымогателю избежать традиционных программ-песочниц, которые имеют механизмы тайм-аутов или ждут окончательного запуска вредоносной программы. Использование PowerShell в этой схеме довольно предсказуемо, учитывая популярность этой техники в последние месяцы.




> «Мы уже давно наблюдали, как Cerber переходил к более незаметной тактике заражения. В феврале этого года некоторые варианты этого зловреда начали проверять, установлены ли в зараженной системе какие-либо брандмауэры, антивирусные и антишпионские продукты» - говорят исследователи безопасности.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

